# 1/8 mile drag strip time



## georgia31501 (Sep 26, 2010)

i just ran my car at my local dragstrip its a 1/8 mile track,the fastest of the night i got was a 9.3,that is awful,its not my driving cause im i drag race alot,i was spinning a little but even the time when it hooked good i only got 9.3 time,what can i do about this?? its a stock 06 6 speed about 50k miles on it and a [email protected] intake right now.i definatly need some ideas on why it was so slow.confused:confused


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Did you video any of the runs? Post up your time slip so I can see it, Then I can comment, thanks.


----------



## georgia31501 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Detailer said:


> Did you video any of the runs? Post up your time slip so I can see it, Then I can comment, thanks.


r/t .452
60' 2.368
330' 6.232
mph 61.20
1/8 9.338
mph 80.47


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A 2.38 60' is .38 or so off the cars potential, that will get you to 9.0, don't know if its tires or driver. Probably spinning through second. Try again and don't spin the tires or get better tires. An LS2 should run better, maybe the car needs a tune up or clutch.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thats a pretty bad 60', Solution for that is drag radials, I might suggest a set of Nitto's in a 245/45R17 size, that way you don't have to alter your fenders, What RPM are you leaving at? With the drag radials you could leave at a higher rpm, Thus resulting in a better 60', That trap speed at the end of the 1/8 mile is kinda low to, You should be in third gear at the end of the 1/8 mile, Might try to short shift second gear to get a better mph to. Short shift second gear just past the 60' beams. Should be able to hit 8.80's with ease and about 82 mph.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I mean no offense but I really think you need more seat time. Even if you are experienced in drag racing a M6, independent suspension, heavy car is not easy to launch and with the stock shifter not easy to shift well. On stock tires a good driver can get 2.0 or even a little less for the 60'. Unless your living somewhere with a really bad DA (why is it nobody has where they live or their year and mods in their sig anymore?) or the car is normally running like crap and missing there's a lot more in it. With 50 horse less and totally stock I ran a 1.98 60' and 8.691 in the 1/8th (1,043 DA) so unless your car's 400 HP went down to 300 I'd say more practice.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Get some drag radials launch it a little harder. I went from 9.2s to 8.4s on nitto nt555 drag radials alone.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

are you heat laping the car, or are you leting it cool down?


----------

